# Purple Panda Labs legit?



## BigGranit (Jan 26, 2022)

Purple panda lab legit??? i have not used them but their website is impressive they have a  several testamonials and some tested  peds  have their own data sheets to look at and i assume the info is for purple pandas actual  stuff and not just   screen grabbed pics of any old ped  pic data sheet they have made up or found Thanksy b you all for any positive or negative info that will help me from get from a small surplus! to breathing easy with 80 ml  for my 90 day cycle plus ! Thank you!!


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 27, 2022)

Search up dragon ordnance, they are partners of PPL (WHICH IS LEGIT) but better. 

Even better is Qingdao Sigma Chemical on Meso RX. If you go to the steroid underground section you'll find them


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 27, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Search up dragon ordnance, they are partners of PPL (WHICH IS LEGIT) but better.
> 
> Even better is Qingdao Sigma Chemical on Meso RX. If you go to the steroid underground section you'll find them


Why is Qingdao Sigma “better”? That thread is mixed on whether Qingdao is decent.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jan 27, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why is Qingdao Sigma “better”? That thread is mixed on whether Qingdao is decent.


The tests for the raws came back 98%. The prices are way cheaper than dragon ordnance that's the only reason why. 

Don't mean to Push QSC but they seem alright


----------



## flenser (Jan 27, 2022)

I have used PPL in the past and would do so again. I haven't sent anything of theirs out for testing for a couple of years, so all I can say is they were legit the last time I used them. Shipping times can be extreme, but that's most international sources these days. No experience with the other sources mentioned above.


----------



## CJ (Jan 27, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Search up dragon ordnance, they are partners of PPL (WHICH IS LEGIT) but better.
> 
> Even better is Qingdao Sigma Chemical on Meso RX. If you go to the steroid underground section you'll find them


Let's slow down a bit on just throwing sources out there please.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 28, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> The tests for the raws came back 98%. The prices are way cheaper than dragon ordnance that's the only reason why.
> 
> Don't mean to Push QSC but they seem alright


Yea….. let’s just say that MESO does not have the full story on the raws that were tested and are now being touted by Qingdao. Also, that guy @Cherokee isn’t doing them any favors by incessantly posting WRONG info. 

I would strongly pass just based on that.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 28, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> The tests for the raws came back 98%. The prices are way cheaper than dragon ordnance that's the only reason why.
> 
> Don't mean to Push QSC but they seem alright



I wouldnt touch Qingdao with your cock and @BigBaldBeardGuy pushing.

I'd rather go eat ass for gear than use those guys.

Sure be curious... do research... try them if you want... but recommending them?
Common


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why is Qingdao Sigma “better”? That thread is mixed on whether Qingdao is decent.



It's only "Mixed" as you eloquently put...
Because most of the vetters are all banned and replaced by a bunch of useless pansies who duck off Millard and his new Ultra liberal SJW lefitst/Napsgear agenda.

Fuckers wouldnt have lasted 10 pages a few years back imo...

Oh wait he tried and didnt last.
I remember now


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's only "Mixed" as you eloquently put...
> Because most of the vetters are all banned and replaced by a bunch of useless pansies who duck off Millard and his new Ultra liberal SJW lefitst/Napsgear agenda.
> 
> Fuckers wouldnt have lasted 10 pages a few years back imo...
> ...


Nope been busting his balls for weeks as have a few others but nothing. Meso is so full.of shills now its pathetic


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 28, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Nope been busting his balls for weeks as have a few others but nothing. Meso is so full.of shills now its pathetic



Yeah, pretty sad
I like that some of you guys are still blasting at these sources
But the VERY few times I've checked in on Meso (Very rare because Millard makes me sick) it seems like you few guys are out numbered hard


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 28, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, pretty sad
> I like that some of you guys are still blasting at these sources
> But the VERY few times I've checked in on Meso (Very rare because Millard makes me sick) it seems like you few guys are out numbered hard


Oh fuck 100 to 1


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 28, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Oh fuck 100 to 1



Especially fuck Qingdao
TP has been annoying me lately like we discussed, so was going to try some different GHs, but I wont even touch that bastards GH if he paid me to pin it.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Nope and you know my GH hunting issues lol but again wouldnt touch his gear or raws


----------



## BigGranit (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks guys i will keep  them in mind maybe put in a smallish order


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 28, 2022)

BigGranit said:


> Thanks guys i will keep  them in mind maybe put in a smallish order


Please say PPL or Dragon Ordnance right?

NOT Qingdao. They suck little furry Asian monkey balls.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Please say PPL or Dragon Ordnance right?
> 
> NOT Qingdao. They suck little furry Asian monkey balls.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Jan 28, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Nope been busting his balls for weeks as have a few others but nothing. Meso is so full.of shills now its pathetic


Millard ran off the talent.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jan 28, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Millard ran off the talent.


He did so


----------



## BigGranit (Jan 28, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Please say PPL or Dragon Ordnance right?
> 
> NOT Qingdao. They suck little furry Asian monkey balls.


Ppl


----------



## getpumped (Feb 6, 2022)

i have never used them but as a chinese speaker and someone engaged to a shanghainese woman, i can tell you DO NOT ORDER ANYTHING ILLEGAL FROM CHINA UNTILL THE 16TH..... dead serious, i know how china works  they crack down like crazy this year from 1st feb until 16th when they wont give a fuck


----------



## getpumped (Feb 6, 2022)

do not order anything from china during chinese new year period they crack down like crazy during now. you will probably get your shipments, but also the lowest chance during the whole year.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 6, 2022)

getpumped said:


> do not order anything from china during chinese new year period they crack down like crazy during now. you will probably get your shipments, but also the lowest chance during the whole year.


Umm, typically sources from China won't even ship during this time. The sources over there I've worked with have even told me straight up that they won't ship anything until after the new year.


----------



## Methyl mike (Feb 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's only "Mixed" as you eloquently put...
> Because most of the vetters are all banned and replaced by a bunch of useless pansies who duck off Millard and his new Ultra liberal SJW lefitst/Napsgear agenda.
> 
> Fuckers wouldnt have lasted 10 pages a few years back imo...
> ...


Last I checked the underground naps was nowhere to be found. Makes me wonder, what old  Millard is really doing behind the scenes with his board...


----------



## Skanksmasher (Feb 7, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Last I checked the underground naps was nowhere to be found. Makes me wonder, what old  Millard is really doing behind the scenes with his board...


Destroying it. Its a shill shit show now


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 8, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Last I checked the underground naps was nowhere to be found. Makes me wonder, what old  Millard is really doing behind the scenes with his board...


Millard is a sellout nutless spineless lying piece of shit. Who cares what that dumb cunt is doing.


----------



## Ryu (Feb 8, 2022)

BigGranit said:


> Purple panda lab legit???


I have never had an issue with them, finished product and raws.


----------



## Ryu (Feb 8, 2022)

getpumped said:


> someone engaged to a shanghainese woman


You must have a nice bank roll.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Feb 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Please say PPL or Dragon Ordnance right?
> 
> NOT Qingdao. They suck little furry Asian monkey balls.


Guys see the 5 dollar shipping and low prices. Ppl and others want 50 to ship but offer a reship. I don’t think quindao has a reship policy. I won’t lie, 50 dollar hgh and low cost Raws can make a few look the other way. Can there hgh be that bad? I think it’s tested


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 16, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Guys see the 5 dollar shipping and low prices. Ppl and others want 50 to ship but offer a reship. I don’t think quindao has a reship policy. I won’t lie, 50 dollar hgh and low cost Raws can make a few look the other way. Can there hgh be that bad? I think it’s tested


You get what you pay for. Every place. Every time. If it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.

Qingdao originally said they make the raws and the HGH. They don't make either. See all the newbies? They are getting free products to keep that thread rolling in the positive direction. They are not just inexperienced "newbies" they are alt handles for guys that have been on MESO before or are on there now. That's how it's done. Any questions?

Selective scammer at best. Order if you want, don't let common sense get in the way. I will stay far far away and watch for when the implosion occurs.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Feb 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You get what you pay for. Every place. Every time. If it sounds too good to be true, then it probably is.
> 
> Qingdao originally said they make the raws and the HGH. They don't make either. See all the newbies? They are getting free products to keep that thread rolling in the positive direction. They are not just inexperienced "newbies" they are alt handles for guys that have been on MESO before or are on there now. That's how it's done. Any questions?
> 
> Selective scammer at best. Order if you want, don't let common sense get in the way. I will stay far far away and watch for when the implosion occurs.


Don’t get snippy with me. I have no problem sicking tazz, Cherokee, monstermann, cdnyguy and methhead mike on you. Your world will be upside down. Lol.


----------



## Ad_Suspicious801 (Feb 16, 2022)

holy shit why does every forum mention qingdao lol fucking asians a legend i guess and about purple panda i seen bad reviews on it in meso and other forum ugbodybuilding but i also heard good thing just not alot it seem like there selective scammer but i dont fucking know i never order from them cause i just get a bad vibe from them. anyone order from them


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Feb 16, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> Don’t get snippy with me. I have no problem sicking tazz, Cherokee, monstermann, cdnyguy and methhead mike on you. Your world will be upside down. Lol.


Oh fuck. Sorry sir. Please don’t assemble the Special Ed branch of the Justice League. That’s never been done before and once it’s out I don’t think it can be contained!


----------



## Jet Labs (Feb 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Please don’t assemble the Special Ed branch of the Justice League.



OMFG that was absolutely perfect lol


----------



## Skanksmasher (Feb 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh fuck. Sorry sir. Please don’t assemble the Special Ed branch of the Justice League. That’s never been done before and once it’s out I don’t think it can be contained!


They poses the power of dumb fuckery.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Feb 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh fuck. Sorry sir. Please don’t assemble the Special Ed branch of the Justice League. That’s never been done before and once it’s out I don’t think it can be contained!





They solve simple crimes


----------



## poundit (Feb 22, 2022)

did a fairly large order with PPL last year. no complaints with anything ordered by myself or others, little timely delivery but thats expected, vials are pretty badass on some products and stealth packaging is top notch


----------



## Kraken (Feb 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Umm, typically sources from China won't even ship during this time. The sources over there I've worked with have even told me straight up that they won't ship anything until after the new year.



Are the shippers even running? Typically during Chinese New Year (CNY) the entire country basically shuts down for business. When I was in electronics production this was well known and planned around.


----------



## Tazz (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Send0 (Feb 22, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Are the shippers even running? Typically during Chinese New Year (CNY) the entire country basically shuts down for business. When I was in electronics production this was well known and planned around.


Not much of anything is doing business in China right now.


----------



## poundit (Feb 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not much of anything is doing business in China right now.


wasnt the new year over on 16th though?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 22, 2022)

poundit said:


> wasnt the new year over on 16th though?


Yes


----------



## ci4gatorz1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Ryu said:


> I have never had an issue with them, finished product and raws.



Same here but that was 6+ years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Newman (Mar 26, 2022)

getpumped said:


> do not order anything from china during chinese new year period they crack down like crazy during now. you will probably get your shipments, but also the lowest chance during the whole year.


obviously they don't work at holidays.


----------



## HateChicken (Apr 29, 2022)

Ordered their anavar and they gave me dbol test confirmed.  Their test was giving me terrible pip I hot water treated it for 25 minutes that's been fine since. Deca seems legit. The winstrol I got seems legit thou I am going to test it today. The pills all look the same. I'll never order orals there again.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 29, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> Ordered their anavar and they gave me dbol test confirmed.  Their test was giving me terrible pip I hot water treated it for 25 minutes that's been fine since. Deca seems legit. The winstrol I got seems legit thou I am going to test it today. The pills all look the same. I'll never order orals there again.


You’re testing it yourself?

RoidTest is bullshit, bud.


----------



## HateChicken (Apr 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re testing it yourself?
> 
> RoidTest is bullshit, bud.


oh shit is it? I mean I had all the dbol sides and the winstrol just tested as winstrol.


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 29, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> oh shit is it? I mean I had all the dbol sides and the winstrol just tested as winstrol.


Perhaps it worked for you in this instance but it is well known that RoidTest is unreliable and pretty much the worst testing option out there.


----------



## HateChicken (Apr 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Perhaps it worked for you in this instance but it is well known that RoidTest is unreliable and pretty much the worst testing option out there.


thank you for the information. Can you please tell me a better one. If sources aren't allowed please PM. Thanks!


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 29, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> thank you for the information. You tell me a better one. If sources aren't allowed please PM. Thanks!


well they are more expensive but HPLC. @janoshik is one. Lab4Tox is another.


----------



## Yano (Apr 29, 2022)

If this isn't allowed here , some one can delete it for me. Fuck Dave Palumbo and his bullshit test. 





						Concentration, purity, presence steroids test kits, best quality nobody can match.
					

The only reliable steroids test kits to measure concentration and test presence from analytical lab.



					www.labmax.ca


----------



## HateChicken (Apr 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> If this isn't allowed here , some one can delete it for me. Fuck Dave Palumbo and his bullshit test.


wow I paid way more than that. I got ripped off. Really I knew the anavar was dbol the sides told me i was taking 75mg and I ballooned the hell up after 2-3 weeks just got rough when the blood pressure went through the moon and the headaches started. Thanks for the link. Live and learn.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 29, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> wow I paid way more than that. I got ripped off. Really I knew the anavar was dbol the sides told me i was taking 75mg and I ballooned the hell up after 2-3 weeks just got rough when the blood pressure went through the moon and the headaches started. Thanks for the link. Live and learn.


75 mg of anavar can raise your blood pressure and it’s the blood pressure that can result in headaches.


----------



## HateChicken (Apr 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 75 mg of anavar can raise your blood pressure and it’s the blood pressure that can result in headaches.


yeah but i gained around 10 pounds too and i'm eating a  caloric strict diet atm. 4 eggs in the morning, 1 1 cup of oatmeal around 10am 1/2 pound hamburger 90/10 at noon 1 chicken breast at 3pm and 8-12 ounces of salmon around 6:30 with some asparagus. Protein shake after workout. I'll just use winstrol and continue my cut I know that's legit. Plus I had water retention. Could really see it around my ankles after took off socks from workout. That's gone away since I stopped. But took a week.


----------



## Tazz (Apr 29, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> yeah but i gained around 10 pounds too and i'm eating a  caloric strict diet atm. 4 eggs in the morning, 1 1 cup of oatmeal around 10am 1/2 pound hamburger 90/10 at noon 1 chicken breast at 3pm and 8-12 ounces of salmon around 6:30 with some asparagus. Protein shake after workout. I'll just use winstrol and continue my cut I know that's legit. Plus I had water retention. Could really see it around my ankles after took off socks from workout. That's gone away since I stopped. But took a week.


All speculation unless you send it to Janoshik.

Email : info@janoshik.com

We had our stuff show up multiple times on Roidtest as wrong. Anavar as dbol, Primo as EQ, etc. They aren’t accurate.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 29, 2022)

Tazz said:


> All speculation unless you send it to Janoshik.
> 
> Email : info@janoshik.com
> 
> We had our stuff show up multiple times on Roidtest as wrong. Anavar as dbol, Primo as EQ, etc. They aren’t accurate.


Well…. Not YOUR stuff per se. 🙄


----------



## lifter6973 (Apr 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well…. Not YOUR stuff per se. 🙄


Im shocked you 'liked' one of his posts.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Im shocked you 'liked' one of his posts.


He recommended HPLC testing. I always support that.


----------



## HateChicken (Apr 29, 2022)

Tazz said:


> All speculation unless you send it to Janoshik.
> 
> Email : info@janoshik.com
> 
> We had our stuff show up multiple times on Roidtest as wrong. Anavar as dbol, Primo as EQ, etc. They aren’t accurate.


I just ran the test again on the same batch and it showed as Tbol yeah this roidtest is a joke! My sides could be caused by something else who knows. Panda has the test report and emailed me back saying they have had no complaints. Probably just need to back off everything and just cruise and diet and clen it.
Thanks.


----------



## Xtren (Apr 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Please say PPL or Dragon Ordnance right?
> 
> NOT Qingdao. They suck little furry Asian monkey balls.


Have you touched Qingdao HGH? - considering price

They used to be on Alibaba


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Apr 29, 2022)

Xtren said:


> Have you touched Qingdao HGH? - considering price
> 
> They used to be on Alibaba


I haven’t and I won’t. 

The old adage “too good to be true….”


----------



## Xtren (Apr 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I haven’t and I won’t.
> 
> The old adage “too good to be true….”


I thought the same honestly,

and to be honest it's underdosed- no i didn't get it tested but i did shoot 10iu a day for 5 months
results at the dose were mediocre at best.

What i do remember VERY well was the was the CTS fucking unbearable at that dose.

Finished the year at 5iu a day, CTS dropped considerably and lost 20 pounds+ While eating anything and everything.

By no means am i saying go buy the shit i honestly dont give a fuck.
But sources were selling the same shit for $200+ a kit while on alibaba you could grab a kit for $50.
At the time , there were many sources on ali that sold HGH shit was like smarties
just so happened that my buddy from canada recommended me that source ,didn't even know they sold gear


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 5, 2022)

Xtren said:


> I thought the same honestly,
> 
> and to be honest it's underdosed- no i didn't get it tested but i did shoot 10iu a day for 5 months
> results at the dose were mediocre at best.
> ...



Are you the same Xtren from meso?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Are you the same Xtren from meso?


I'm not seeing a member there with this handle?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 5, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Are you the same Xtren from meso?


All I know is he messaged me asking for sources


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 5, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm not seeing a member there with this handle?



I thought he might be a banned member. 

You don't see me unless you search.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 5, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> All I know is he messaged me asking for sources



Wtf is wrong with people.  Seems to be happening pretty often now.


----------



## Skanksmasher (Aug 6, 2022)

I won't try panda since he started selling mexican rec drugs. Edibles I get but benzos, ritalin and shit like that could be fentanyl for all I know. Ordering from them is risky. Im surprised miller hasnt kicked them off meso for that shit


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 6, 2022)

Skanksmasher said:


> I won't try panda since he started selling mexican rec drugs. Edibles I get but benzos, ritalin and shit like that could be fentanyl for all I know. Ordering from them is risky. Im surprised miller hasnt kicked them off meso for that shit



He doesn't give 2 fucks as long as he gets paid now.


----------



## liftheavyshyt (Aug 9, 2022)

Ill probably get flamed for this but a month or so ago I got some Test E from them and threw in some ritalin for work on days when i need to get alot of shit done at the office. Popped one before work and felt something but deff not ritalin. Got a little energy and started sweating a little. Didnt make me feel talkative or to actually want to work how adderall makes me feel when i take it. I havent done ritalin in many years so maybe its how its supposed to work but from what i remember it used to he similar to adderall. This wasnt. Gave a few to my friend he also said the same thing. Also when you open the tab sheet it stinks up the whole room like some chemicals. I tossed them out. 

As for Test E i didnt really research about how shitty quality its been lately before i bought it. Have the vials sitting sealed im thinking about tossing them as well


----------



## TomJ (Aug 9, 2022)

liftheavyshyt said:


> Ill probably get flamed for this but a month or so ago I got some Test E from them and threw in some ritalin for work on days when i need to get alot of shit done at the office. Popped one before work and felt something but deff not ritalin. Got a little energy and started sweating a little. Didnt make me feel talkative or to actually want to work how adderall makes me feel when i take it. I havent done ritalin in many years so maybe its how its supposed to work but from what i remember it used to he similar to adderall. This wasnt. Gave a few to my friend he also said the same thing. Also when you open the tab sheet it stinks up the whole room like some chemicals. I tossed them out.
> 
> As for Test E i didnt really research about how shitty quality its been lately before i bought it. Have the vials sitting sealed im thinking about tossing them as well


Best not risk it, I'd cut your losses and toss it out 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## user1007 (Aug 9, 2022)

I ordered from them back in 2017 when SST was active and not banned. Bunch of raws, and a few injectables, was all good. Many ugls don’t tend to stay good for that long. No recent experience. Hesitant to try.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 9, 2022)

user1007 said:


> I ordered from them back in 2017 when SST was active and not banned. Bunch of raws, and a few injectables, was all good. Many ugls don’t tend to stay good for that long. No recent experience. Hesitant to try.


why make a post if you have no recent experience form them?


----------



## BlakeYoppa (Nov 23, 2022)

Ad_Suspicious801 said:


> holy shit why does every forum mention qingdao lol fucking asians a legend i guess and about purple panda i seen bad reviews on it in meso and other forum ugbodybuilding but i also heard good thing just not alot it seem like there selective scammer but i dont fucking know i never order from them cause i just get a bad vibe from them. anyone order from them


I got decent raws from. There...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 23, 2022)

BlakeYoppa said:


> I got decent raws from. There...


How do you know they were decent raws?


----------



## Yano (Nov 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> How do you know they were decent raws?


My guess is he did some deep in depth comprehensive chemical analysis and testing .... ya know some thing like this


----------

